# Ear Cropping Help - MA



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

hello i am new to this forum, and am picking up my xxl bully pitbull next weekend and i am wondering if any of the members here are from massachusetts or from new england that could point me in the direction of a vet that does good ear cropping as i do not want to risk going to a bad one as i know you only have one time to do an ear crop and would like a vet who is experienced in this,

thank you and any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

all i can suggest is to get online or deep in that ponebook and start making some calls...


----------



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

yea thats what ive been doing and every place called and found so far either dosnt know what it is or dosnt do ear croppings, any help is appreciated but i am still looking to

thank you for the response though


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi there,
You may want to go check out some kennels online and then call and find out where they got their dog's ears cropped. That way you can see form their website, how the crop looks.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

where do you live? it sometimes can get difficult to find where to get your dogs ears cropped especially a APBT. some places dont offer the service bkuz they dont feel they have the clientel to do the procedure therfor not willing to train or pay for the trianing to do so. of course ther will always be a market for ear cropping, as long as there are dogs in this world, at least. my guess would be to check with your local kennels to see where they get their dogs ears cropped.


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

u might wanna check out this thread..
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11700-whered-you-get-them-ears.html


----------

